
Sorry, Blekko Is Doomed - Anon84
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/11/01/businessinsider-blekko-doomed.DTL
======
adrianscott
'slash the web' -- i had a similar reaction. not a mainstream future in
current incarnation. i went to the site and didn't understand what to do.

